# How thick is your CA finish?



## NittanyLion (Jun 10, 2013)

Curious about how thick your CA finishes are.  I turn close with bushings, then move to measuring before very light sanding.  I guess I average being about 1-1.5 hundreds under, then build up to final dimensions with CA.....Sometimes this varies based on the pen/wood type, but this is probably average.  How thick is yours?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 10, 2013)

Without measuring, 3 coats of thin then 8 coats of medium. That just about does it for me.:wink:


----------



## edstreet (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey now!  That's my question. ....  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/how-thick-coat-ca-100217/

Seriously tho, my CA is over 9,000. 

Ed


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 10, 2013)

6 coats medium.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 10, 2013)

Not sure. I turn my pens a bit under and put on enough the be just over then sand and see how it looks. Haven't actually measured it.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 11, 2013)

At least a 1/4 inch. Just kidding. 15 coats of thin for me. Never measured it either.

Lin


----------



## ALA (Jun 11, 2013)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Not sure. I turn my pens a bit under and put on enough the be just over then sand and see how it looks. Haven't actually measured it.


 
That's just about the way I do it too. :biggrin:


----------



## Tom D (Jun 11, 2013)

It depends on the wood and the effect I am looking for. When I am going for a lot of depth with nicely figured wood I have gone as thick as .5mm


----------



## Justturnin (Jun 11, 2013)

I typically turn my blanks to -0.5mm below finished size.  I then sand the blank which leaves me about -0.7 - -0.10mm below the finished size.  I then build it back over the finished size to about +0.10mm.  Set it to the side and let it cure a day or two.  Then I wet sand it down and polish.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jun 11, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> I typically turn my blanks to -0.5mm below finished size.  I then sand the blank which leaves me about -0.7 - -0.10mm below the finished size.  I then build it back over the finished size to about +0.10mm.  Set it to the side and let it cure a day or two.  Then I wet sand it down and polish.





Chris,

I guess I'm closest to your process and thickness.  I'm amazed that most do not measure....I guess I thought everyone did. 

I could never get away with not measuring....there are too many contributing factors that would allow me to count on the number of coats I put on(temperature, humdity, wood type, type and age of CA).

Thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## Justturnin (Jun 11, 2013)

Briskar said:


> Justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > I typically turn my blanks to -0.5mm below finished size.  I then sand the blank which leaves me about -0.7 - -0.10mm below the finished size.  I then build it back over the finished size to about +0.10mm.  Set it to the side and let it cure a day or two.  Then I wet sand it down and polish.
> ...




I began measuring when I started sanding through my finish.  That got old quick.  Right about that time was when I started using Digi Calipers so it just made sense to do it this way for me.  Applying 20 coats of CA w/ having no idea how much you remove to get back to the correct size was not sitting well with me.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 11, 2013)

Perhaps I have been looking at this all wrong. I had up until now viewed it as a CA application problem when in fact this is really a sanding problem.  I suppose this is also why micromesh is also a common fad item and it gets over used greatly.


----------



## triw51 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have not measured mine but I do about 10 layers of thin with BLO


----------



## rcornw1 (Jun 11, 2013)

It depends on the look I'm going for, any where from none up to 20 coats of thin CA.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jun 11, 2013)

One to two coats of thin depending on the wood and then 10 coats of thick for me.  I have measured it in the past but do not recall the results.


----------



## lwalden (Jun 11, 2013)

2 to 3 coats of medium, but they're pretty heavy coats, 320 abranet to level it, then hit with the buffing wheels.


----------



## miket in stl (Jun 12, 2013)

MY finishing program:

1 coat of BLO to bring out the grain
1 - 2 coats of Thin CA
8 coats of Medium CA, applied with foam sheet.  Or, 10 coats Medium CA applied with Blue paper towel.  

Wet sand starting at 600 to remove ridges from CA application.  Then 800, 1000, 1200 wet/dry and all 9 grads of Micro Mesh.  I follow this up with plastic scratch remover and then buff with rouge.

I have only recently started using the foam sheet as an applicator, instead of the blue towel.  I have to do more coats with the blue towel as much of the CA glue absorbes into the towel.  I like using the foam sheets, but it does take practice to get it smooth.

To answer the original question, this process applies a fairly thick layer.


----------



## KenBrasier (Jun 12, 2013)

I turn/sand to 0.008-0.010" undersize, apply CA (number of coats varies by temperature etc.). Then I sand back down to spec.  So mine are 8 to 10 thousands, works for me.


----------

